# Has anyone heard of Dr Kharrazian



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,

I am researching this insidious disease and have found a website 
http://www.thyroidbook.com/about-dr-kharrazian.html

Has anyone had anything to do with these people?

I have ordered the book, since the more you know the more power eh?

This is what grabbed my attention.

Why Do I Still Have Thyroid Symptoms? will show you why thyroid hormones and some thyroid supplements are often the wrong call and can even make you worse.

cheers
Corinne


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

He is a chiropractor who has a business training other chiropractors to treat hypothyroidism.

I read the book. Personally, I would not allow a chiropractor to give any type of endocrine system medical advice.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am researching this insidious disease and have found a website
> http://www.thyroidbook.com/about-dr-kharrazian.html
> ...


Think outside the box!! My veterinarian knows more about the thyroid than any person I have ever talked to.

You never know who will step up to the plate on your behalf.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree we need to think outside the box, but this one gives me the willies. I can't get out of my head a marketing video the good doctor made for other chiros on how to enhance their moneymaking potential treating thyroid patients versus pure chiropractory. I believe thyroid patients and the moneymaking potential were referred to "as easy as shooting fish in a barrel."


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Food for thought, or....?

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/28731977/detail.html


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I feel like I need to go take a shower.


----------



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Corinne,

I have read the book and found it very interesting. He has some good info in there but the others are right, you would need to be very cautious about actually seeking treatment from him or his offsiders. Definitely read the book when you get it though.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Food for thought, or....?
> 
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/28731977/detail.html


Oh man, that is awful. What a scumbag.


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you all so much.

This is why I have run it past you guys.

Andros, yes, look outside the box. I will get the book simply to find out about it. As for the consultation I will pass.

I will take the info I have and talk to my Doc and see what he thinks. haha I am sure he will laugh! but hey you never know he may know something about it.

Thank you so much for your imput. I hate scams!!!! I will continue to research.

cheers
Corinne


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Food for thought, or....?
> 
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/28731977/detail.html


Gawd...it's so unfortunate that there are enough desperate/gullible/trusting people to allow predators like this to thrive. Makes me sick.


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah it is, but at the end of the day it is our responsibility to NOT get sucked in. I have actually learned some good stuff from his website. I will take what I can FOR FREE LOL.


----------



## healthsmart (Aug 7, 2011)

highlandvalley said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am researching this insidious disease and have found a website
> http://www.thyroidbook.com/about-dr-kharrazian.html
> ...


Excellent book referred to me by my doctor. Explains alot more about this disease than anywhere I have read or heard from other doctors I have been to in the past years.


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, I have ordered the book. However I wont go for the consultations! The marketing bit scares me to bits!

cheers
c


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

I think it's a matter of not getting sucked in and buying into the hype. I am actually being treated by one of his trained folks. He's a naturopath. I live just up the freeway from Dr. K's office.

I chose the naturopath I did because 1) he will work with my MD and NP, 2) he listens to me, 3) he does not charge an arm and a leg and 4) he has not been "brainwashed" by Dr. K and actually has his own ideas.

I feel so much better since following my naturopath's advice with diet and supplementation.

It's such a shame that chiros like the guy in the article behave like they do. Not all are like that.


----------

